# We have Japanese Millet growth!!



## whitetaco02 (Jul 20, 2008)

After one week, we have growth already.  The before pictures were taken from a different angle but the growth is the new stuff that looks like a rug.  The water has receded more since we planted due to the lack of rain.  We planted this on July 12.

Before





The after pictures were taken with my dad's cell phone as I was out of town this weekend.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jul 20, 2008)

We also planted this section too.  I believe this was brown top millet but we also spread some Jap. Millet too and could tell there was new growth.  This is for the geese and this picture is a before picture.


----------



## Lane Morrell (Jul 20, 2008)

I told you WT, that stuff will grow on concrete!  Make sure you fertilize it good.  Last year, my pond looked just like that.  It got about 4in. tall, headed out, and there wasn't anything to it.  I didn't fertilize at the right time.  I waited too late.  Just a small word of advise.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jul 20, 2008)

When do I need to fertilize it?  Can I just spread it out or do I need to rake it in?  What do you recommend me using? 10 10 10 ?


----------



## QuackAddict (Jul 20, 2008)

Try to put it out right befor a rain. No need to rake in.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks!  Should I just get some 10/10/10?


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jul 20, 2008)

Also, is it ready to be fertilized now and how many times do I need to fertilize it before the season gets here?


----------



## Lane Morrell (Jul 21, 2008)

WT, I'd wait about 10 more days, then add a little 10-10-10 to it and call Lane Morrell when the shooting starts.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jul 21, 2008)

Lane Morrell said:


> WT, I'd wait about 10 more days, then add a little 10-10-10 to it and call Lane Morrell when the shooting starts.



Thanks!!


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ok, checked the price today of 10-10-10 

I don't think I am going to have the funds to fertilize all we planted at 15.00 a bag.  1 bag covers 6000-7000 square feet and there are 44000 square feet in an acre!!!!  We planted close to 4 acres I believe. 

What is it that this Japanese Millet actually needs? Can we just do straight Nitrogen?  Will that work?


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jul 21, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Woodscrew (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey WT where did you get that millet?


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jul 22, 2008)

Most sites recomment no fertilization for japanese millet so I wouldn't worry with it. If you do fertilize it, I'd do it very lightly because of runoff to the pond.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jul 22, 2008)

Woodscrew said:


> Hey WT where did you get that millet?



Minton lawn and garden on Pionono.  Macon

25 dollars for a 50lb bag


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jul 22, 2008)

gadeerwoman said:


> Most sites recomment no fertilization for japanese millet so I wouldn't worry with it. If you do fertilize it, I'd do it very lightly because of runoff to the pond.



Thank you!


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jul 26, 2008)

It is getting thicker!

I had to run 10 geese off of it today!


----------



## Lane Morrell (Jul 27, 2008)

I think my company sold that jap millet to Minton.  Pretty crazy how things come around like that.  Ga Deerwoman knows what she is talking about, so I would listen to her.  We put very little fert. on ours.  I still haven't planted mine yet.  It won't be long though.  Too much water.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jul 27, 2008)

Lane Morrell said:


> I think my company sold that jap millet to Minton.  Pretty crazy how things come around like that.  Ga Deerwoman knows what she is talking about, so I would listen to her.  We put very little fert. on ours.  I still haven't planted mine yet.  It won't be long though.  Too much water.



Small world man! 

My bro in law actually bought 4 more bags from Minton's this week and is about to plant one of his other duck holes.


----------



## stev (Jul 27, 2008)

QuackAddict said:


> Try to put it out right befor a rain. No need to rake in.


hey where did you get that avatar?just curious,nice avatar


----------



## SHMELTON (Jul 31, 2008)

Did you plow before you planted or did you just broadcast it?


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jul 31, 2008)

We got just used a spreader and walked up and down the pond.  After that, we got the drag out and went to town.  What you see there in the photos was done with a hard rake by me and my dad!

We had a good rain the day before so that helped a lot.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Aug 2, 2008)

Checked it today and it looked great!  We definitely need some more rain out there as the millet that was spread furthest from the water looks to be suffering a bit.  The millet closest to the pond water is coming in great!  These two pics were taken with my cell phone but you get the drift.  It looks like this all the way around it for the most part with some spots better than others.  Notice how much more the water level has dropped since we planted it three weeks ago.  Good thing about the pond is it is spring fed.  When the temps drop, the water level raises!


----------



## whitetaco02 (Aug 2, 2008)

Here are the pictures.  (Computer froze up)


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Aug 13, 2008)

Looking good.  Hope you have some good shoots.


----------

